# More balance bike talk...Haro vs Strider? Other favs?



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

My Mom is asking for an idea for DD-she mentioned the Tag Jr Reading System which I am still researching a little but seems kind of interesting.
But we have also been talking about getting her 1st bike for Christmas this year. She will be 27 mos at Christmas. Been reading lots here on the balance bikes & am leaning toward skipping a tricycle & going to a balance bike.

Since DD#2 is due 2/8, she will be 2 years behind & I figured when she would be ready for the balance bike, DD#1 could be ready for a bike/training wheels. So it seems like a good investment.

DD is 33" tall & her inseam is about 11". Haro has the Z10...Strider starts at 11". Should we only consider the Haro with her height? (I plan on her using it in the basement & garage if we can't get outside during the winter so I want her to be able to use it)

What other brands should I consider? What are your favs?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought the Haro for my son, who at the time I bought it had a 10.5" inseam. He fit the Haro perfectly at the lowest seat setting. I would be afraid that the Strider would be just a tad too tall. It would be better for the bike to be on the small side, than the big side. If it is too big, she won't be able to ride...


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi there Rebekah! I have read lots of your balance bike posts throughout my research. Have you ever come across anyone else who made a 10 or 11" balance bike besides Haro/Norco & Strider?

I am leaning toward the Haro/Norco but am searching to make sure there isn't another "little" one I should consider.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I haven't...which is why I went with Haro







I had been pretty set on the Strider, but was pretty nervous about the height. I figured that there needed to be a little extra room for sitting on the seat, and with his inseam being just shy of the Strider height, I was worried it would be too big. I was ecstatic when I found the Haro! There were a few others that I found that were local to the U.K., but most either would not ship to the States, or the shipping was so expensive, it didn't make sense to get something other than the Haro. If I had been able to try Micah out on a bike, I might have considered the Strider if he fit -- mostly for the foot rest, but he hasn't missed it. I am extremely happy with the purchase I made (just in case you couldn't tell by my previous posts







)!


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

We have the Strider for DD, and we love it. At 2 dd was about 34 inches, we never measured her inseam, but with the seat at the lowest setting she had room to stand over the seat and walk the bike around comfortably. She even had enough room to manage bumpy terrian. We also have the optional foot brake and it came installed and she still seemed to have enough room.

With the strider I would definitly recomend getting the quick release adjuster for the seat - it help make adjusting the seat hight easier and quicker. If we are out on a ride and the seat needs adjusting we can do it right there with no tools, and we can change it for the terrian too.

The strider bike's stearing is packed (with cardboard/ papar it looks like) to keep it stiff but it loosens up as your child rides it so the stearing "grows" with your childs ability.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wanted to update my post...I had called around local bike shops yesterday to see what they had in stock that we could have DD try for sizing purposes. One store (so far) had a Specialized girls-which only comes in 12 inch. When sitting on the seat at the lowest setting, she was on tippy toes & wouldn't even try walking the bike. I couldn't blame her-she was literally barely reaching with tippy toes on the 12 inch. (recap-she is 33 inches with a just about 11 inch)

Tmrw I will call a couple others to see about any 11" in stock to see if that makes a big difference or not. And I have my list of shops in NJ & NY that carry the Haro or Norco brands because I really think the 10" might be the best choice if we want her to feel comfy & confident right away.

For anyone else who might have a smaller toddler & be following along...I will keep ya posted. I am due in 13 weeks & trying to get all holiday shopping done this month so hopefully I will have a final purchase made soon!


----------

